# April 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:

 [ img ] paste url here [ /img]

 done without the spaces. Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


 So don't be shy - start nominating (just please remember to check the post dates on the thread before nominating).


----------



## PixelRabbit

I nominate Tony S for this shot:
I let him know about the nomination in his thread.


Tony S said:


> While in the woods you never know what to expect to show up on the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Canon 1D, ISO 250  1/100 @ 2.8  70-200 @ 105mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckley17

_*mod edit you cannot nominate your own work*_


----------



## anmolmehtaaa

Nice beautiful Photography


----------



## anmolmehtaaa

What Is this I can't get it I think it's a edited also


----------



## Austin Greene

Buckley17 said:


> View attachment 6052



Hey Buckley, 

Welcome to the forums! I would suggest you read the rules regarding nominating images for photo of the month. I'm unsure if it is the case, but just an FYI that you cannot nominate your own photos. For those you do nominate, be sure to link back to the original thread in which it appeared, along with including the artist's name.


----------



## Forkie

I nominate this one by Kulten:



kulten said:


> *Location:* Kimmeridge, Dorset, United Kingdom, 2010
> *Equipment:* Nikon D200, Sigma 10-20, B+W ND 3.0 filter. 240s at f8, ISO 100, 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments  .​



Link to thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/280308-grow-up-die.html#post2561990


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

SCraig said:


>


°


----------



## mishele

*subhadeepgayen*
*This was shot at Fatehpur Sikhri, i liked the patterns on the window and its architecture*


----------



## o hey tyler

>



From: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/281490-roman-pool.html


----------



## bigboi3

Nominations are looking good!!


----------



## marmots

invisible said:


>



well im just geting back after being gone for months, but i though this one was pretty cool


----------



## Desi

Flyover: New Toronto City. suns-rise star two of three, 2715A.D. by Gn!pGnop, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


From:http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/279842-some-old-lenses-some-new.html by GnipGnop


----------



## Demers18

Desi said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbie_v/6746487971/
> Flyover: New Toronto City. suns-rise star two of three, 2715A.D. by Gn!pGnop, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]

Where in TPF is this image? 

It's a really cool one though


----------



## Desi

Demers18 said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flyover: New Toronto City. suns-rise star two of three, 2715A.D. by Gn!pGnop, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Where in TPF is this image? 

It's a really cool one though[/QUOTE]


Ooops....thanks for catching that.  I've edited the post to show the location.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/279842-some-old-lenses-some-new.html


----------



## manaheim

Forkie said:


> I nominate this one by Kulten:
> 
> 
> 
> kulten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* Kimmeridge, Dorset, United Kingdom, 2010
> *Equipment:* Nikon D200, Sigma 10-20, B+W ND 3.0 filter. 240s at f8, ISO 100, 14mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments  .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/280308-grow-up-die.html#post2561990
Click to expand...


Holy crap wow.


----------



## Trever1t

Yeah, that is f'n spectacular!


----------



## Overread

Hey stop voting and get nominating  Only 5 days to go!!


----------



## sm4him

EricD's photo:






from this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/281699-more-woody-pics.html


----------



## cgipson1

Going to be hard to decide which to vote for this month.. looking very good!


----------



## Compaq

I nominate this one from carlos58.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/281773-puffin.html



carlos58 said:


>


----------



## kundalini

Invisible....... who makes very visible photos.



invisible said:


> The aurora borealis was ridiculous on the night of the 23-24. I'm glad I decided to come out with my camera. Even if none of the photos had turned out OK (shooting the aurora is not necessarily easy), just being there as a witness would've been a treat well worth sleeping just a couple hours before going to work the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing, hope you like.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

RMThompson said:


> ]


.


----------



## cocoh098tol

I love it,......


----------



## cocoh098tol

This is a great Pic....


----------



## cocoh098tol

Wow... Just like Boston Celtics... all green. 



kundalini said:


> Invisible....... who makes very visible photos.
> 
> 
> 
> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> The aurora borealis was ridiculous on the night of the 23-24. I'm glad I decided to come out with my camera. Even if none of the photos had turned out OK (shooting the aurora is not necessarily easy), just being there as a witness would've been a treat well worth sleeping just a couple hours before going to work the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing, hope you like.
Click to expand...


----------



## cocoh098tol

hahahah... Happy feet....



Compaq said:


> I nominate this one from carlos58.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/281773-puffin.html
> 
> 
> 
> carlos58 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## cocoh098tol

OMG... This is for real???? really Nice.



sm4him said:


> EricD's photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/281699-more-woody-pics.html


----------



## Overread

And the month is over - time to head over and make your voice heard with your vote for April! 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/tpf-photo-month/282456-voting-poll-potm-april-2012-a.html


----------

